# '04 SERCA Convention Schedule



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

Here it is guys!


*Thursday, May 20, 2004*

Arrival day. LAX info go here http://www.lawa.org/lax/laxframe.html
Directions from LAX to the track hotel http://tinyurl.com/2fx8f

7 PM Pre-track day meeting for those attending the driving HPDE event.
Directions from LAX to Embassy Suites (ES) hotel http://tinyurl.com/3227q

5 PM – 7 PM Meet & greet during happy hour in the atrium at the Embassy Suites Arcadia. 

General directions to the track:
http://www.willowspringsraceway.com/visitorinformation/directions.asp


Map of the track here:
http://www.willowspringsraceway.com/trackinformation/images/StreetLg.gif

*Friday, May 21, 2004*

7 AM – 5 PM Track day at Streets of Willow Springs
www.willowspringsraceway.com/[/ur]
...otel & hang out [url]http://tinyurl.com/23vdn (NOTE: use 210 FWY west to 5 north!)

7PM Back at ES for happy hour then head out to dinner.

*Saturday, May 22, 2004*

9 AM – 5 PM Dyno & tune at Hook-Ups Dyno at Upland 

Directions from the hotel to the dyno http://tinyurl.com/3363j

12 PM – 1 PM Lunch near the dyno.

7 PM Dinner at any of the restaurants near hotel or Old Town Pasadena

*Sunday, May 23, 2004*

Check out of hotel is 12 PM, but leave about 45 minutes to get to Nissan HQ.

Directions from hotel to Nissan HQ http://tinyurl.com/3xerm

9AM – 12 PM Tour of Nissan N.A. HQ

12 PM – 4 PM Car Show, Picnic & Raffle

4PM – 5PM Say good-byes until next year in …???


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Subculture said:


> Here it is guys!
> 
> 
> *Thursday, May 20, 2004*
> ...


THis is probably one of the best orginized and most fun Nissan events I have ever been to. I recomend that anyone interested in SE-R's attend.

Mike


----------



## 97SentraGirl (Apr 30, 2002)

Plus Mike will be there and it's fun loading him up on blue drinks and then asking him easy technical questions


----------



## Cuban Lubin' (Dec 11, 2002)

*Convention???*

WOW! 2 replies Thomas! Naaah, Mike & Sarah don't really count anyways...

See what I mean Michael? We post about the biggest event of the year, it's in the car capitol of the USA, & we get no love.

<shrug>

Hope to see some of the non-forum types who know what's up there anyways!


----------



## lanwarrior (Jan 18, 2004)

Hi,

What is actually the SERCA convention? Is it a Nissan car-owner big bash meetup?

Sorry, I am new here and love to attend but want to know more before driving 400+ miles (I live in SF)


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

www.serca.org

Yeah, I'm registered for the Dyno Day! I'm also going to be there to watch the Track Day and possibly show the car that Sunday.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Mr SEntra said:


> www.serca.org
> 
> Yeah, I'm registered for the Dyno Day! I'm also going to be there to watch the Track Day and possibly show the car that Sunday.


D: 
no love for us 1.8L guys eh? :/ well i'll show you! my turbocharged QG18 will SPANK YOU ALL !

well...not for a while, but then again the odds of me seeing any of you before next summer is slim to none. but GOD HELP YOU NEXT SUMMER!
lol <--retarded.
and yes you heard me right, turbocharged  im following Mikes lead :cheers:


----------



## lanwarrior (Jan 18, 2004)

Mr SEntra said:


> www.serca.org
> 
> Yeah, I'm registered for the Dyno Day! I'm also going to be there to watch the Track Day and possibly show the car that Sunday.


Hmmm.... the website is down for the past few days, or has it changed?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

It's working for me.


----------

